

Vancouver high school teacher launches students into computer-world big leagues - ejsaz
http://www.vancouversun.com/technology/Vancouver+high+school+teacher+launches+students+into+computer+world+leagues/8437099/story.html

======
ejsaz
Just to clarify: I'm Emmanuel, the tall kid in the picture. I know, I know,
shameless plug, but the shameless plug isn't for me but for my school. The
main purpose for me posting this is for parents of kids in the Lower Mainland
who might be interested in programming to be able to educate themselves about
a possible option for secondary school.

Feel free to ask any questions of me, I guess?

~~~
zachlatta
Hi Emmanuel!

Could you tell me a bit more about how computer science education is
incorporated into your school? Most secondary schools aren't fortunate enough
to have a computer science curriculum at all.

~~~
ejsaz
Computer Science (or "Information Technology" as it's officially called) is an
elective at school that students can take starting at the Grade 9 level.
Students start out learning Python as their first language and learn C++ after
two years.

I would guess 100-200 students take the course in total out of about 1800
students in the school. Students receive a very comprehensive education in the
field and are encouraged to work on their own projects at the same time (e.g.
I've done a lot of work in node.js, which isn't at all taught in the CS
curriculum). Personally I've found that my teacher has given me the original
knowledge of programming and from there I mainly was able to develop my
knowledge on my own time as well as through the course.

Edit: more technical details: One can take an IDS (independent study) course
in Computer Science their final year if they wish. Here you get to work on
your own programming projects.

~~~
zachlatta
Neat! Can you shoot me an email at zchlatta (at) gmail.com? I'd like to
discuss some stuff that's outside of what other HN readers would find
interesting.

